# Planted low tech wild altum tank.



## Altummatt (Jul 4, 2017)

This is my low tech 125. Have had it up and running for a few years but my goal was for it to have altums. So I've finally been able to accomplish it.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful tank! Excellent first post. roud:


----------



## Altummatt (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

How long have you had the altums?


----------



## Altummatt (Jul 4, 2017)

I've had them for 8 months now. They are a year old this July.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

love it! setting up something simlar in my 120. but mixing geos with a wild angel prolly rio naynay but maybe manacapuru angels. widh i could swing some true altums though.


----------



## Altummatt (Jul 4, 2017)

I had Geophagus Tapajos in there with them but decided to take them out and just keep it all Altum and clowns. The Geophagus did real well with them though.


----------



## Altummatt (Jul 4, 2017)

Here's a short clip of them.

https://youtu.be/1FfAIkFA2jM


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great that they've been doing well for so long. Are these captive-bred? Do you have any more details on your husbandry routine?


----------



## Altummatt (Jul 4, 2017)

No they are wild caught from the Orinoco river basin. I do two fin level water changes a week and feed a variety of food's. I keep the Tank at 81 degrees.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice. I had some wilds years ago in a 90g, your tank is making me want to do another altum tank. Mine became very aggressive with age. Next time I think I'll try a larger tank.


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Altums are also my end goal. I love the way they look. Your tank looks amazing btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

One of the best angel tanks I have ever seen. How tall is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Altummatt (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks. It's a 125g so right around 21 inches tall. But I have a 220 running in my basement so if they outgrow this I can move them.


----------



## mrjbacon (May 22, 2017)

What's the sex mix, and have you noticed if any of them have paired off yet? I know these are relatively rare in the trade, and even more so to be bred in captivity, so if you notice any breeding behavior you should record all your tank parameters.

Subscribed


----------



## Altummatt (Jul 4, 2017)

Not sure on the sex and haven't noticed any pairing or breeding behavior. I'm told they don't reach sexual maturity till about 3 years old. They just turned 1 year in July.


----------



## Altummatt (Jul 4, 2017)

I currently have 10 wild caught Orinoco altums and 3 wild caught pterophyllum santa isabel.


----------

